# Cat's Versa-Link?



## Scag48 (Jul 10, 2000)

Whats the big deal with Cat's new Versa-Link boom system? It looks like it might increase visibility but why are they claiming that it's the great new thing that everybody has to have? Would it be weaker than a traditional boom? I'm trying to figure out what's so great about it. If it's versatility they claim, get a Tool Carrier.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I think that besides the ability to change atachments you have parrallel lift like for forks keeping them level to full lift height plus the ability to see much better.


----------

